

Linux performance observability tools overview - albertzeyer
http://wiert.me/2014/03/19/reference-card-for-linux-performance-and-analysis-tools%EF%BB%BF-via-antony-peel-google/

======
tosspot
An updated version of this is available at
[http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2014-08-23/linux-perf-
tools...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2014-08-23/linux-perf-tools-
linuxcon-na-2014.html) . Much much more is available at
[http://www.brendangregg.com](http://www.brendangregg.com)

Credit where credit is due, I think.

